# Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?



## Padde92 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

Ich will 2016 nach Kanada oder Alaska zum lachsangeln. 
Denkt man kann nie früh genug planen und sich informieren. 
Bisher habe ich 2 Lodges ins Auge gefasst, einmal die Skeena salmon lodge in Kanada BC. 
Und die cottonwood lodge in Alaska. 
Für Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen am liebsten aber deutschsprachig. 
Als Zeitraum habe ich Mitte Juli bis Ende August Zeit, in dem Zeitraum will ich 1 Woche dann nach Kanada oder Alaska. 
Als Budget für die lodge stelle ich mir bis 2500€ vor, Flug kommt ja noch dazu dann. 
Zudem möchte ich die Chance des guidings nutzen. 
Ich bin spinnfischer und mit dem fliegenfischen nur sehr wenig vertraut. 
Zudem muss ich nicht unbedingt den King fangen. 
Scharf auf steelhead bin ich nicht wirklich. 
Natürlich ist es wie bei jedem wenn man so etwas macht, man will natürlich auch gut fangen, und ich denke da muss man auch planen, dass man nicht als Schneider nach Hause geht. 
Zumal so ein lachstrip natürlich ein absoluter Traum ist. Natürlich ist es auch wunderschön in toller Natur zu fischen und sowas zu sehen, aber dann nichts zu fangen wäre glaube auch echt sehr bitter, wenn man seinen Traum verwirklichen will. 
Habt ihr Infos, Erfahrungen mit denen ihr mir helfen könnt? 

Mit besten Grüßen Patrick


----------



## fishhawk (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

Hallo,

deine Zeit ist ziemlich knapp bemessen.

Eine Woche kann genug sein, wenn du gute Bedingungen erwischst. Wenn es aber genau die Woche ist, wo die Umweltbedingungen gegen dich sind, kannst du auch in Röhre schauen.

Lachsfischen hängt immer vom Aufstieg ab. Manchmal kann eine Stelle fischleer sein, kurze Zeit später quillt sie dann plötzlich von Fischen über.

Skeena-Gebiet war ich früher regelmäßig, solange man als "non-resident" noch einigermaßen fair behandelt wurde.
Dann wurden die Einschränkungen für Touristen immer schlimmer, und ich fahre aus Prinzip nicht mehr hin.

Wirst du als Lodge-Gast aber kaum mitkriegen.
Allerdings musst du als Tourist in B.C. je nach Gewässer noch einiges an Lizenzkosten einkalkulieren. Viele Strecken kosten für Touristen 40,- CAD pro Tag + Tax. 

Juli ist Königslachszeit, da fischen die meisten Lodges aber mit massiven Festbleimontagen mit Rute im Halter. Die Gäste sitzen dann alle paar Meter im Klappstuhl und warten auf den Fisch.
Im Kitimat gibts im Juli auch viele Hundslachse, auch wenn die nicht unbedingt als "Gamefish" gelten. An der Angel machen die trotzdem ordentlich Rabbatz.

August ist dann Rotlachszeit, die werden aber zum größten Teil 
gehakt, nur wenige beißen wirklich mit Absicht an. 
Mit der richtigen Technik hängen die Fische dann zwar am oder im Maul, aber das funktioniert mit blankem Haken genauso.
Blanker Haken ist aber m.W. verboten, ein Streifen Floss muss wohl schon drauf sein. Steelheads beißen dann aber wirklich und sind eigentlich der "Gamefish" schlechthin.


September dann gut Coho und Steelhead, kann aber vom Wetter her auch ziemlich hässlich werden.  Viel Regen bringt zwar meist viel Fisch, kann aber die Befischbarkeit der Gewässer auch stark einschränken. Eine Woche bei Regen und Trübwasser ist auch nicht jedermans Traum.

Die Flugkosten nach Terrace sind auch nicht ohne, selbst wenn du ein Jahr im Voraus buchst.

Zu Alaska werden die Spezialisten hier was erzählen können.
So große Unterschiede zwischen einheimischen Anglern und Touristen scheint es dort zumindest aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## Padde92 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort und auch hilfreiche. 
Hatte vorhin Kontakt zu dem lodgebesitzer von der skeena Salmon lodge. Der meinte so Ende Juli bis Anfang August wäre eine gute Zeit. 
Da wäre der King noch da. Der rotlachs und der buckellachs auch und mit etwas Glück auch schon die ersten silberlachse. 
Er meinte auch, dass die Chance gut Zufangen hoch ist, und das man schon mal 8-10 fangen kann, aber Garantien gibt es nie. 
Das Wetter sei zu der Zeit am beständigsten. Aber man kann auch Pech haben. 
Zudem meinte er, der aktive Angler fängt. Und das man sich seinen Fisch trotz Guide und allem erarbeiten muss. 
War ein netter Mann und auch, so hatte ich den Eindruck recht ehrlich. 
Nicht jeder Tag ist auch fangtag.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

Hallo,

die Grundinformationen die du gekriegt hast sind sicher richtig. Die genannten Lachse sind um diese Zeit wahrscheinlich schon im Fluss unterwegs. 

Bei den Pazifiklachsen (oncorhynchus) sind aber eigentlich nur die silbernen Frischaufsteiger sportlich und kulinarisch interessant. Je länger im Fluss und je mehr Farbe desto weniger Kraft und Fleischqualität. Nach dem Laichen sind es dann echte Zombies, die langsam verfaulen und verenden. Nur die Steelhead (oncorhynchus mykiss) schwimmt wieder ins Meer zurück.

Der Skeena war eigentlich m.E. nie ein Fluss für Masse, aber für Klasse, besonders was Steelhead anging. War allerdings auch immer etwas anfällig bei Regen, Schneeschmelze, Erdrutsch, etc. 

Normalerweise ebbte der Aufstieg der Königslachse Ende Juli stark ab, oberhalb Terrace war dann gar nichts mehr los.

In den Tagen vor Saisonende am 6. August kam aber meist noch ein Run von Kalum-Fischen, nicht sehr zahlreich, aber dafür sehr gute Durchschnittsgrößen. Fischen musste man da natürlich im Unterlauf, zwischen Prince Rupert und der Kalum-Mündung. 

Spring/Chinook vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute war da aber alles andere als einfach. Ich hab dabei jedenfalls keine Springs erwischt. Erfolgreich war ich aber vom Boot aus. Genau in der Aufstiegsrinne geankert und dann hinten raus nen Hot-Shot tanzen lassen. 

Beim Coho gab es Anfang August den sogenannten „Pre-Run“ , das waren aber auch eher kleinere Grüppchen  und auch nicht so große Fische wie im September, wenn die „Northern-Cohos“ reinzogen.

Rot-, Hunds- und Buckellachs war in den 80ern und 90ern für die Sportangler nicht freigegeben.
Wobei Hundslachs und Buckellachs dort eh nicht als „Gamefish“ gelten. Die Buckellachse sind in etwa so beliebt wie Brachsen bei Karpfenanglern. Es gab sie in einem Jahr immer im Überfluss, im nächsten dann etwas weniger. Die waren beim Steelheadfischen aber trotzdem lästig.

Rotlachs ist ein beliebter Sport- und Speisefisch, aber so richtig weidmännisch nur schwer zu erbeuten. Wir hatten in den Jahren wo sie gesperrt waren jedenfalls nie Beifänge beim Steelheadangeln, außer es war mal einer von außen gehakt. An der richtigen Stelle, mit der richtigen Vorfachlänge und Drift schafft man es schon, den  Haken ins Maul zu manövrieren. Hab das später mal probiert, aber das war dann nicht so mein Ding. Ich will die Fische lieber zum Biss verleiten.

Für eine Woche Lodgeaufenthalt am Skeena musst du inkl. Flug, Lodge, Lizenzen, Trinkgelder, Getränke und sonstiges wohl so ca. 4000 € einkalkulieren.

Dafür wirst du dann wahrscheinlich so gegen 7:30 Uhr mit dem Kleinbus ans Wasser gefahren, dann mit 5 anderen Gästen im Jetboot auf ne größere Kiesbank gebracht, da musst du dich dann mit der Gruppe arrangieren, was die Angeltechnik angeht,  und nachmittags gegen 16:00Uhr geht’s meist wieder heim zur Lodge.  Wäre jetzt nicht so mein Ding, denn für das Geld gibt es woanders sicher andere, individuellere Alternativen. 

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf die Jahre 1980 bis 2006 und das Gewässersystem des Skeena (Region6), am Nass und Dean River war ich auch schon unterwegs, aber das ist wahrscheinlich keine Option für dich. 

Mittlerweile scheint sich auch am Skeena der Klimawandel und der Umweltmissbrauch (Logging und Ölpipline) bemerkbar zu machen.

Heiße Sommer mit Niedrigwasser, einzelne Lachsjahrgänge die ganz schwach ausfallen, besonders bei Sockeye, Coho und Pink.
Dann wird während der Saison ein Sperre verhängt.
Betrifft aber nur die Fleischfischer, denn man angelt dann halt auf Steelhead und lässt neben den Steelies alle Beifänge halt auch wieder schwimmen.

Ich bin jedenfalls am zweifeln, ob B.C. für nen Europäer noch die richtige Destination ist.

Mal sehen, was die Alaskaprofis so erzählen.


----------



## cohosalmon (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

Lass Dich nur nicht entmutigen von fishhawks Berichten. Ich habe eine grosse Menge deutscher Besucher in den letzten Jahren hier in BC gehabt und ALLE fanden es fantastisch und haben ordentlich gefangen. Nicht wenige davon hatten auch Abstecher ins Interior BC gemacht und haben auch in der Skeena Gegend geangelt. Die Skeena Salmon Lodge ist sicher keine schlechte Adresse. Ich glaube aber die Besitzer waren im Begriff zu verkaufen. Ich persoenlich mag das 'Grundangeln' auf Lachs nicht so aber man kann sich seitlich verziehen und auf eigene Faust mit der Spinn- oder Driftangel auch Erfolg haben waehrend die anderen Lodgegaeste auf den Hockern sitzen. Fishhawks sagte schon, dass Flussangeln auf Lachs natuerlich immer voraussetzt, das der Zielfisch auch da ist. Wetter und Wasserstand haben grossen Einfluss auf die Lachszuege. Aber in gletschergespeisten Systemen wie Skeena geht eigentlich zu dieser Zeit immer etwas. So nur keine Bange, nur realistische Erwartungen solltet Ihr haben.

Meine persoenliche Spezialitaet ist das Meeresangeln. Wenn Ihr da Fragen habt - gerne!


----------



## Padde92 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

ich denke es gibt immer gute und schlechte sachen bei so etwas. 
und ich bin da wirklich egal ob positiv oder negativ für jede info dankbar. der trip soll ja auch gut durchdacht sein. 
und natürlich will man auch fangen, wenn man so etwas macht. 
also ich hoffe noch auf weitere antworten, tipps und ratschläge


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lachsangeln Kanada oder Alsaka?*

Hallo,

ich hole den thread mal wieder hoch, vielleicht schreibt ja doch noch einer der Alaskafans, z.B. sockeye oder kwikfish was zu deiner Frage.

War zwar selber noch nicht dort, was ich aber so gehört und gelesen habe, scheint Alaska zum reinen Lachsangeln vielleicht die bessere Alternative zu sein.

Für Steelhead ist B.C. die bessere Wahl, wenn es einem nichts ausmacht als Angler zweiter Klasse behandelt zu werden.
Also z.B. an manchen Flüssen als Ausländer gar nicht, an anderen nur Mo-Do und max. 8 Tage im Jahr angeln zu dürfen.
Dafür braucht dann pro Strecke auch zusätzlich noch Tagesscheine für je 40,- CAD plus Tax. 
Der Einheimische zahlt für alle Flüsse übrigens 15,- CAD fürs ganze Jahr.

Kriegt man als Lodegegast aber nicht mit. Da wird schon alles so arrangiert, dass es keiner merkt.


----------

